# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Đi Sapa mùa đông giá rẻ đây!!!

## dulichminhtam

Du lịch SaPa – Hà Khẩu
*(03 ngày 04 đêm, phương tiện Tàu + Ô tô)*
Sa Pa là một thị trấn và cũng là một khu nghỉ mát nổi tiếng thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai, Việt Nam. Từ Hà Nội, có thể đi bằng tàu hỏa hay ô tô đến thị xã Lào Cai (376 km). Tuy nhiên việc đi lại bằng ô tô có thể gặp trở ngại về mùa mưa. 


Đêm ngày 01: Ga Hà Nội
18h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Minh Tâm đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 
21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01*:* Lào Cai – Sa Pa* (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

05h45:Quý khách tới ga Lào Cai, xe ôtô đón quý khách đi ăn sáng, sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi SaPa. Tới SaPa đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ, tự do dạo chơi Sapa, ăn trưa.
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan *Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời* (ngắm nhìn _thung lũng Phong Thổ_ từ trên cao) 
Tối:Đoàn thưởng thức _Phiên chợ Tình_ - một nét văn hoá đặc sắc của đồng bào các dân tộc tại SaPa, diễn ra vào tối thứ bảy hàng tuần. Nghỉ tại SaPa

*Ngày 02*: _Sa Pa_ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng:Sau khi ăn sáng đoàn thăm quan khu du lịch _núi Hàm Rồng_, thăm *vườn Lan*, vườn hoa trung tâm,*Cổng Trời*,ngắm nhìn *đỉnh Hàm Rồng*,_Sân Mây_, *tháp truyền hình* …
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan *Bản Cát Cát* một bản của người dân tộc Mông tại Sa Pa, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây. 
Tối:Nghỉ tại Sa Pa
*Ngày 03*: _Sa Pa – Hà Khẩu_ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Tự do đi chợ SaPa mua sắm hàng thổ cẩm lưu niệm, các loại dược liệu…
Chiều:Quý khách lên xe về Lào Cai, tự do thăm quan TX Lào Cai, mua sắm tại chợ Cốc Lếu.
Lựa chọn:
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng và trả phòng, lên xe quay trở lại Lào Cai.
08h45: Quý khách làm thủ tục sang Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc), thăm thị trấn Hà Khẩu, vườn hoa trung tâm, đài tưởng niệm Châu Hồng Hà, thăm khu chợ biên giới, siêu thị Quốc Thái.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Tứ Xuyên hoặc Hồng Hà Cốc. Tiếp tục đi thăm khu trung tâm thương mại, phố Quảng Ninh, đường Nhân dân, thăm nhà thuốc Lưỡng Nghĩa Đường khám phá ý thuật Trung Hoa và tự do mua sắm.
15h30: Trở lại cửa khẩu làm thủ tục về Việt Nam. Tới nhà hàng tại Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách lên tầu SP 4 khởi hành lúc 20h45 về Hà Nội, nghỉ đêm trên tầu.
Ngày 04: Hà Nội
04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.150.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
* Giá bao gồm:
- Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
- Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm
- Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 6, HN- LC - HN
- Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch.
Giá không bao gồm:
- Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm quan thị trấn Hà khẩu (TRUNG QUỐC) vào ngày thứ 3 (trước khi lên tàu trở về Hà Nội), vui lòng đóng thêm lệ phí làm giấy thông hành + tour thăm quan là 250.000đ/ người và nộp 2 ảnh 4x6 cùng CMTND.
- Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
- Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

----------

